# Homemade inhaler



## DeeAnna (Dec 16, 2014)

During cold and flu season, I like to make and use an EO blend to help with congestion and sinus drainage, but I've never found a really convenient way to keep this blend handy and easy to use. 

I've put a drop or two of the blend on a tissue and held the tissue near my face, but that can be awkward ... and it just plain looks weird, so it's not something I'd do in public. Another possibility is to buy an "official" aromatherapy inhaler, but I don't care for the added cost.

I just ran across a neat idea of tucking a small wad of cotton wool inside a small plastic bag or a small bottle and adding the EO blend to the wool. Cap the bottle or keep the bag tightly closed, tuck it in your purse or desk drawer, and ... voila! ... a homemade inhaler. 

A plastic bag would be safer because it wouldn't break, but a small bottle would be really nice in the right situation. It might be a great way to reuse small, clean glass bottles that EOs come in. 

Here's the original Facebook post that tells about this idea:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153027534298974&set=p.10153027534298974&type=1&theater


----------



## Susie (Dec 16, 2014)

I would be afraid of the EO "leaching" through the plastic bag.  I think I would stick to the glass bottle idea.  Last thing you need is EO all over the inside of your purse.


----------



## lsg (Dec 16, 2014)

I like the idea of a tiny bottle also.  Years ago, ladies used to carry smelling salts containers ( Vinaigrettes).  I am going to look those up to see if I can come up with more ideas.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Dec 16, 2014)

Fun idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 16, 2014)

My mother in law has a glass spice bottle with some green cardamon seeds thats used as a inhaler. You give the bottle a shake then sniff away. The seeds smell kinda like pine needles but not so intense. Not sure how they actually work but they do smell really nice.


----------



## hud (Dec 16, 2014)

when the green cardamom seeds are fresh they smell and taste really great.
I use them for cooking and for some desserts.
Do you know where she buys them from?


----------



## lsg (Dec 16, 2014)

Amazon.com has a lot of cut little perfume bottles.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NZO7SXU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 16, 2014)

I agree the little plastic bag idea has some issues, Susie. I was focusing more on the bottle myself, but I saw the gal on Facebook was using a small bag. I'd try to find some extra heavy duty bags with a sturdy zip closure if I was going that direction. A bag might be safer for kids and more pleasant to carry in a pocket.

I love the smell of cardamom pods, Obsidian! I'd forgotten about them.

I'll share a respiratory blend that I like to use. Some cautions -- I do not use this on skin; it is for inhalation only. I would not use this constantly in a room air diffuser. My suggestion is to use 3-4 times a day as needed. 

Eucalyptus radiata 1 part 
Decongestant, expectorant, antibacterial, antiviral. 
Can use other eucalyptus EO such as E. globulous or E. robusta, 
but E. radiata is the least likely to trigger a cough reflex when inhaled.

Lavender 1 part 
Synergist -- makes other EOs more effective. 
Antibacterial, soothing.

Cedarwood 2 parts 
I often use Juniperus virginiana or Juniperus ashei which are not true cedarwood EOs. 
True cedarwood EO such as Cedrus deodora or C atlantica work fine too. 
Calms coughs, expectorant, antibacterial.

Agathophyllum aromatica (aka RavENsara) 2 parts 
Antibacterial, antiviral. 
Not recommended for use with children.
Can easily omit if you don't have it or don't want to use it.
Alternate: Cinnamomum camphora (aka RavINTsara). Safer for kids.

Peppermint	1 part 
Thins mucus, soothes coughs, cooling sensation, antibacterial, antiviral.

Here's how I have been using it: Put 1-2 drops on a tissue. Cup the tissue in the hands over your nose and mouth. Inhale deeply for 30-60 seconds.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 16, 2014)

hud said:


> Do you know where she buys them from?



She got them at a local herb shop for a inflated price.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 16, 2014)

You can buy cardamom from Penzeys -- http://penzeys.com


----------



## lsg (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks DeenAna.  I will have to try your formula.


----------



## hud (Dec 16, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> She got them at a local herb shop for a inflated price.


  Maybe because they  were very fresh.


----------



## hud (Dec 16, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> You can buy cardamom from Penzeys -- http://penzeys.com



Thank you DeeAnna for the link, I'll check it.


----------



## hud (Dec 16, 2014)

lsg said:


> Amazon.com has a lot of cut little perfume bottles.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NZO7SXU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



These little perfume bottles are so beautiful.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Dec 16, 2014)

DeeAnna : what about a tried and true method for carrying and using your inhaler ? do you remember these containers ??? 
http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mrqHQg5t1hA5b8uc8YHTf8Q.jpg

its time for them to make a comeback , i know i will formulate a use for them {the mind already thought of three to four uses }


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 16, 2014)

Ahhhh, the memory of the smell of Vicks inhalers takes me back a few years!  Good suggestion, Lion. I like the idea of a bottle stuffed with cotton wool as a way to reuse odds and ends I already have on hand, but your plastic inhalers won't break and are proven to work well. 

lsg's sweet little glass bottles are certainly an upscale version -- very pretty!


----------



## mel z (Dec 18, 2014)

Ooh, I really like the perfume bottles. Very nice.

I made some last year with the plastic inhalers with only 2 drops Peppermint EO and 2 Drops Eucalyptus EO that still smell like the day I made them! Those plastic inhalers are for sale everywhere now. Amazon, ebay, etsy, I got mine from New Directions before the increase in minimum price. I don't know if it is the rolled cotton with whatever that coating is, or if it is the plastic inhaler itself, but it worked!

Maybe a little tin pot, or one with holes in the top like a shaker top (you could punch your own holes) would work too? I don't know. Depends on how big you want it to be. Even little plastic lip balm pots would do. Or, clean lip balm tubes with the cotton inside instead of balm. Just thinking out loud again.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 18, 2014)

lsg said:


> Amazon.com has a lot of cut little perfume bottles.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NZO7SXU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



O, I really like the lovely pendant necklaces!  Now I just have to pick one!  Thanks


----------



## Shoshi (Dec 19, 2014)

This sounds very good. Useful to have on the back burner in case of winter colds and flu! Thanks for sharing.

Could you also add it to hot water and inhale the steam?

Shoshi


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, Shoshi, you can. I usually don't, because I don't take the trouble. Just don't go overboard -- use just a drop or two in the hot water especially for the first time or two until you know how you will react to it. These EOs can be irritating to the eyes, or trigger a cough reflex if too strong, or irritate your facial skin. It might be that you can only use a single drop of EO blend at a time and keep your eyes well out of the steam.


----------

